# Ridgid Miter Saw stand doesn't disappoint



## Bill1974

I am going to ask, but I think I already know the answer, "No". Do the ryobi clamps happen to fit and clamp on the Ridgid stand?


----------



## bbasiaga

I have the similar stand that comes with the Rigid 4510 table saw. It is a very nice stand. I just wanted to claim 'solidarity' with you, in that the instructions for that suck too. Once I abandoned them and just started trying to make it look like the picture on the box, it went much smoother.

-Brian


----------



## Fallon

I'm happy with mine, it works well. Reasonable trade-off of price vs. strength & durability vs. mobility/lightness. It's definitely more sturdy & easy to use than other mobile tables around I've seen & doesn't cost that much more than the flimsy ones.

The sliding arms on my Dewalt sliding miter saw stick way out & catch shins when I store the table in the vertical orientation with the saw attached, but that's not really the fault of the table (or going to be unique to the DeWalt, any slider would have the issue I expect). I've taken to twisting the saw to 45 degrees or so to keep the arms out of the way a bit more.


----------



## slopjock78

Bill, i have already sold the Ryobi stand, but to a friend. So i will try and get the ryobi clamps from him and see if they are compatible. But I have a pretty good idea that you are already right….

Brian, yeah, kind of a joke. luckily not too much assembly is required, so wasnt a big deal


----------



## ARTTdylan

I just bought the rigid for home use. I love it!


----------



## cutworm

10-4. I am very happy with mine. I've got a 12" sliding miter saw on it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## REL

I got the Bosch one only because of the great reviews on Amazon. The Bosch is a great stand. However after viewing your Ridgid, I'm wondering if I over spent.


----------



## pete33

I also have the ridged stand. I really like it, because my shop is so small, I have got to constantly move equipment around. Especially working on longer projects. It folds up quite easily, and does a good job of holding my Dewalt saw. Am actually considering mounting a metal cut off saw on another one.


----------



## fredam81

I think this is what I'll get for my dad, Miter Saw Stand a new! I loved the explanations here and thanks so much for your articles. Now I need to choose one of them. the hardest job still. I'll see what he likes.


----------



## gardentiger

I'm about to pull the trigger on this stand. I have a ridgid 10in slider. Is this stand tipsy with a slider on it???


----------



## slopjock78

Gardentiger, the stand is very stable, at least with my Dewalt 10" slider on it.

To update my original review, I would probably downgrade it somewhat. The stand is very solid, and makes transporting your saw VERY convenient. My only problem with the saw is the extensions. After a while, they stopped being and solid as they were when new. they droop some when fully extended, and you need to adjust them basically every time you use it.

I would recommend this stand as a quality unit, however I would look around also before buying to be sure the stand fits your needs.


----------

